# Buff, Polish, Wax and Sealant



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,
Just wanted to share my latest experience with everyone. Buffing, polishing, waxing and sealing, whatever you call it, I call it torture for all my fellow boaters! 
Recently my buddy finished his Proline 26 footer and I was truly amazed by the finished product. I won't mention his name, but this dude is over the top anal . He spent 3 weeks trying out new products and techniques until he mastered the craft and he certainly did! :notworthy:
So, I thought why can I do this to my baby. Taking advice from the Zen master, I watched all the Youtube vids on how to properly take care of my boat. After discussing, negotiating, and getting Congress's (wife) approval, I went out and purchased all the material and tools I needed. :thumbsup:
This is a 4 step process and can't be done quickly! But I did find products that accomplished dual tasking. 
So I started this venture just hoping to get half the results as Zen.
Here's what I've accomplished and the products I used, hope this help with your offseason fun!
07 Pursuit 265 LS
Dewalt Polisher
3M Marine Compound and Finishing Material (Automotive Paint Supply $116 per gal) West Marine, $179.99 freakin rip off!
ScotchGard Marine Liquid Wax/sealer 33 oz (West Marine $38.99) Only place in town
3M Blended wool pad. 60% wool 40% Nylon (for lightly oxidize gel coat)
Lots of Micro Fiber towels
Hull cleaner for stains
1500 grit sand paper
Soapy solution and spray bottle for minor scratches
Spent a day cleaning and scratch removing
Spent 9 days (mostly 3 hour days after work) buffing and waxing
Buffed with the dewalt on the lowest setting 600 rpms with a wool pad
Had to make up to 3 passes in some heavily oxidized areas, mainly the upper deck, gunnel, and transom areas. The business end.
Tip to cleaning the pads:
Loop a large zip tie, turn on the buffer and hold it against the caked areas on the pad! After a couple of usage, machined washed pads, towels and applicators.
Hand waxed/sealed. Didn't use the buffer for this, was told it tends to burn the wax away to quickly, plus doing it by hand you can see if more buffing is required. 
I should be complete today, got finish up the bottom between the trailer cross members. :thumbup:
Anyway, I have much respect for folks that do this everyday, not something I would enjoy. :001_huh:
If you have any questions, send me a PM and I'll try to stir you in the right directions.
Check out the pics!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It looks great and yes it's allot of work. I have 2 of everything needed to do this type of work but getting old I let someone else do it now..!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great Ben ! I know that is a lot of hard work and sore shoulders, but it pays off.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

BTW, that 3M compound and finishing material is some awesome stuff. that's what I use as well.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks great, lots of hard work paid off. I wouldn't want to get it wet after all that...


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Thx
Oh she's getting wet, we fish year round. I just about had a nervous breakdown Sunday with the weather so nice!


----------

